
Artificial Intelligence Will Make Forging Anything Entirely Too Easy - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/ai-will-make-forging-anything-entirely-too-easy/
======
tpeo
Not really news. This has crossed the mind of just about anyone who has seen
the Face2Face clips on YouTube.

Could be interesting to see what will happen to big media conglomerates,
though. The day that any form of media is regarded as reliable as witness
testimony, it will all start being treated as such. Suddenly, a video can't be
taken seriously unless it is independently corroborated by some other
organization. That could be a push towards diversity in news reporting.

On the other hand, the ability to forge events also enhances the impact of
credibility, which pushes the whole sector in the opposite direction.

